# A Wild ENFP Has Appeared!



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I feel like an INFJ that has been tackled in an ENFP thread, just by reading it! Wowser! Amazing! Enjoy! :crazy:


----------



## starstruck (Nov 29, 2010)

care to join in for the cyber food and dance?
thank you for the welcome


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Go Majikarp! Use Hyper beam!


Numerical Panda Guy: WTF do you mean that you don't have Hyper Beam?! ...Just hit her with a splash attack!



Humaning said:


> Maybe I should just catch you. You seem like a electricity/water type; a rare find. You will prove useful against those ENTJs...


That would make starstruck either a Chinchou or a Lanturn. *gets whacked for being a Pokegeek*

Anyway...

Wild ENFP appears!

What will Angelic Gardevoir do?

Angelic Gardevoir used post and greet!

It's super effective!

*starstruck faints from shock*

Gained 1 exp. point! (AKA a post) :crazy:


----------



## starstruck (Nov 29, 2010)

Wild ENFP recovers and expresses her thanks!

it's super effective!

thank you for the welcome


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome! xD


----------



## starstruck (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## petals of stone (Jun 28, 2010)

Wild ENFP? Takes out my pokedex, points it at you and listens:

Pokedex: 
_ENFP. An advocate type personality. Has the primary function of Ne. It is characterised by its outgoing and empathetic ways. Known to be wild and crazy. Many believe its random unpredictability is one its greatest strengths as well as weakness. _
Interesting, maybe its time for me to use my Ultimate Weapon- THE Master Ball. Go!


And, Hello and Welcome. :happy:


----------



## PinkBubbles (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome :happy:


----------



## starstruck (Nov 29, 2010)

petals of stone said:


> Wild ENFP? Takes out my pokedex, points it at you and listens:
> 
> Pokedex:
> _ENFP. An advocate type personality. Has the primary function of Ne. It is characterised by its outgoing and empathetic ways. Known to be wild and crazy. Many believe its random unpredictability is one its greatest strengths as well as weakness. _
> ...


i actually heard the music and robotic voice that would play as I read that! xDD
Thank you so much! *wild ENFP dances*



PinkBubbles said:


> Welcome :happy:


Thank you!


----------



## elroset (Dec 5, 2010)

i am also new! and digging your Pokemon reference. so hi.


----------



## starstruck (Nov 29, 2010)

hey there fellow newbie! *high fives* welcome!


----------

